# Bathroom wall tile



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Ricksweares said:


> My question, I want to do the bathroom with tile, walls and floor.
> 
> I plan on using backer board on floor, do I remove the sheetrock from the wall and replace with ½ backer board or can I title over.
> 
> ...


How thick is the subfloor?

Will the wall area that will be tiled have frequent water on it?

For the outside corner you will need a tile with a finished edge. Start at the outside corner with the finished edge tile and then work to the inside corner where the cut edge will be hidden.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Ricksweares said:


> My question, I want to do the bathroom with tile, walls and floor.
> I plan on using backer board on floor, do I remove the sheetrock from the wall and replace with ½ backer board or can I title over. I was going to tile above the shower stall, installed new blue sheetrock back 3 years ago when I remodeled the bathroom. (didn’t know how to tile back than)


Tile may be applied to any kind of sheetrock. The point of using cement board is for the areas that will directly recieve moisture (shower/tub). If you plan on installing tile in areas aside from your tub and shower, you are ok to install it on standard sheetrock.



Ricksweares said:


> Also being that I am going up half way on the wall, what is the height that I should tile up to.


That is up to you. Tile can be installed at any height you wish. 
The most common height for 1/2 wall installation is 42".



Ricksweares said:


> Also I need some suggestions on tiling on a outside corner as it makes a 90 angle as it goes to the shower, its about a 8” wide space between the corner and the shower. I may have to take some pictures so you will be able to understand.


You should order a quantity of the tile that you wish to use in _bullnose_ for those areas. Talk to/ask your supplier.
Install the bullnose on both sides of the outside corners that meet.

Good Luck on your project.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Feb 20, 2008)

Atlantic-- I tried sending you a PM, but I guess I don't have enough posts to qualify for that benefit yet. 

You only need the bullnose for one side of the corner. It then caps the edge of the field tile on the other side of the corner.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Feb 20, 2008)

As for the height of the wainscot, anywhere from 42 to 50" is common, the biggest things are making sure it goes high enough to give you a backsplash for your vanity, and either low enough so it doesn't interfere with plugs and switch plates, or high enough so that the face plates will completely fit on top of the tile. The big thing is you don't want those electrical face plates falling half on and half off the tile.


----------



## Ricksweares (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the help!!

One more questions, am I to understand.....
Floor first and walls second??
so I would tile and grout floor and then move on to the wall tile.

Bill....look at your photo's you do great work!!

Rick


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Feb 20, 2008)

Rick-- it's up to you. The thing is you don't want to have to go over your finished work, any more than you have to. So what I'll normally do is start my walls from a ledgerboard at the second course up, and install all but the bottom course, then the floor, then the bottom course...... WHEN it makes a difference to the customer. If it makes no difference, I'll just start the walls off the floor, and then cut the floor into the wall tile afterward. it really doesn't matter one way other the other-- that joint's going to get caulked, either way, and so long as you keep a nice tight joint (1/16-1/8") when installing the floor, both ways look just as good.


----------



## Ricksweares (Feb 21, 2008)

Bill

From what I have read, would I be starting the tiles from the top working my way down to get a nice striaght line at the top of the tiles??

Rick


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay. I assume you're using a tile smaller than 8x8, and you're using mastic? That's fine, so long as you don't use the mastic in the shower area. Then you can eliminate the ledger board, and just leave the last course out on the bottom. (I'm too used to using thinset!  )


----------



## Ricksweares (Feb 21, 2008)

What should be the grout space be on the wall tiles? tiles are 8x10's

Rick


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Feb 20, 2008)

Take a look at the tiles (might say "wall tiles" on the boxes). If they have a real soft white (or off white) bisque (body), and if the tile has ridges on the sides that when put together with other tiles forms a nice 1/16" joint, they can be butted together, on up to as much as a 3/16" joint. If you use an 1/8" joint or bigger, you need to use sanded grout. If you use a 1/16" joint use unsanded.


----------

